# Aftermarket steering wheel



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

MCR with an aftermarket Nardi steering wheel and their new carbon paddle shifts which are modified to turn with the wheel by mounting them on the steering wheel boss. The factory paddles are fixed.

IMO looks nicer, i can't stand having stereo buttons on steering wheel


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

So you really want to slam your head on the steeringwheel in the case of a accident?? technical backstep. Maybe good for a pure racecar,but not for a daily driven sportscar.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> So you really want to slam your head on the steeringwheel in the case of a accident?? technical backstep. Maybe good for a pure racecar,but not for a daily driven sportscar.


Surely your seatbelt would keep you away from the wheel?


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

surprised they have opted for the padles being attached to the wheel itself !

i have a car with tiptronic that has the paddles attached directly to the wheel and it drives me nuts.

No chance of changing gear when you are mid corner as the paddle ends up on the other side of the steering wheel.
I agree with the above technical backstep comment above !

seems like they are just changing things for the sake of being different, maybe they should focus on improvements first ?


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Ruins the car imo


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

plkettle said:


> seems like they are just changing things for the sake of being different, maybe they should focus on improvements first ?


Couldn't have put it better myself


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

sorry mate but that doesnt even look right the standard steering wheel is really nice why would you want to change that?The paddles work way better fixed!


----------



## R-Spec (Jan 18, 2008)

Cris said:


> Surely your seatbelt would keep you away from the wheel?


..even so .. airbags are generally considered useful


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Cris said:


> Surely your seatbelt would keep you away from the wheel?


In your average head on over 30 your head will touch the wheel. I dont like the look of it either I would have the stock one.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

plkettle said:


> No chance of changing gear when you are mid corner as the paddle ends up on the other side of the steering wheel.
> I agree with the above technical backstep comment above !
> 
> seems like they are just changing things for the sake of being different, maybe they should focus on improvements first ?


Exactly what I was thinking after reading the first post! 

May look better, but then again IMO the stock wheel doesn't look too bad. Slightly too many buttons maybe....but nothing ugly


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

That's illegal; you cannot remove the air bag systems from cars OEM setups. 

IMHO the wheel does look fantastic; you can't go wrong with Nardi, but having the paddles turning with the wheel = uke: 

A major complaint of the IS-F is the paddles turn with the wheel, making the driving and shifting experience very awkward and confusing and annoying. 

Were the paddles in this case fixed, you'd have a winner.


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

I must be one of the select few that actually thinks this is an improvement. Although i've never seen it in the flesh i think its really ugly. Yes there is the argument of what happens if you hit your head on the wheel... well an R32 does'nt have airbags and no one seems to complain about that?!?!


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Having driven the GTR and having used a smaller Momo with quick release boss kit on my old Evo, I have to say the smaller wheels are much nicer to use on the track than the bigger wheel on the GTR.

As for the paddle shifter re-arrangement, I guess it may have to do with driver preference. MCR doesn't really design for "customers".. they are making changes to help them/their driver get faster timings and perhaps, their driver feels they can make a better time if he could flick the paddles mid corner when his hands aren't in the 10-2 position to flick the paddles.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

why can't i see the picture of the steering wheel? i only see the pic of the hub and paddles.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Wanabee Kiwi said:


> well an R32 does'nt have airbags and no one seems to complain about that?!?!


Are you really comparing a R32 against a R35? 

If i own a R32,i dont have the chance to get a airbag,right. If i own a R35 and have the airbag,sidebag and all the other security parts inside,why should i disable them?? Thats plain stupid:nervous:


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> Are you really comparing a R32 against a R35?
> 
> If i own a R32,i dont have the chance to get a airbag,right. If i own a R35 and have the airbag,sidebag and all the other security parts inside,why should i disable them?? Thats plain stupid:nervous:


Because the smaller steering wheel is
a. lighter
b. smaller and has better grip
c. allows you to steer quicker

on a track. 

Where the R35 IMHO is in its element. 

The R35 is a "dual mode" car. It works great as a GT cruiser, and it also works surprisingly well from what the mags say, as a track weapon.

The mods here are designed to steer (pardon the pun) the R35 as a more focused track weapon. I don't think MCR was planning these mods for daily drive R35s.

Makes sense to me.

One thing I noticed is that the daily drive Evos/Skylines/GTRs etc in Japan all look very stock with nary a mod. But those that they bring to track... those are out and out dedicated machines.


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

plkettle said:


> surprised they have opted for the padles being attached to the wheel itself !
> 
> i have a car with tiptronic that has the paddles attached directly to the wheel and it drives me nuts.
> 
> ...


Have to agree with this I have an M5 with the paddles that are attached to the steering wheel and 50% of the time that's fine...50% not.
If they were fixed at least you would always know which one is where


----------



## R-Spec (Jan 18, 2008)

AlanN said:


> Have to agree with this I have an M5 with the paddles that are attached to the steering wheel and 50% of the time that's fine...50% not.
> If they were fixed at least you would always know which one is where


I think the wheel looks cool but fixed paddles have got to be better. See the WRC cars


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> Are you really comparing a R32 against a R35?
> 
> If i own a R32,i dont have the chance to get a airbag,right. If i own a R35 and have the airbag,sidebag and all the other security parts inside,why should i disable them?? Thats plain stupid:nervous:


You could argue the same for never disabling ESP/traction control/whatever.

I was always under the impression that airbags were put in place to stop Americans who don't wear seat-belts from hitting the wheel.

If I had a harness in the car (which I'd be very temped to do) then the airbag is pointless. You don't see racing cars with airbags.

As a side point if you've ever held an airbag system they are quite heavy so a good thing to get rid of it you're after losing some weight.

At the end of the day I think it's always nice to have the choice!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

bonzelite said:


> That's illegal; you cannot remove the air bag systems from cars OEM setups.


Could be in the US but in the UK there is no requirement for a car to have an airbag fitted/working to be roadworthy. I checked with the MOT examiner when my FIAT developed (another) one of it's electrical quirks...


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Cris said:


> You could argue the same for never disabling ESP/traction control/whatever.
> 
> I was always under the impression that airbags were put in place to stop Americans who don't wear seat-belts from hitting the wheel.
> 
> ...



I had a crash some years ago,where some drunken assh*le drove too fast over a big crossroad (with 4 lanes in his way and 3 lanes in my way),and he did it regardless that his redlight was on since 15 seconds. I hit his BMW with my cages up Evo 6 and around 70km/h an hour.The car was totaly f*ck*d,thank god there was a welded cage(that goes to the front and rear struts) in it. Believe me,i was glad having a airbag instead a 320mm supercool Momo steeringwheel:thumbsup: 

For a racingcar with 6pointharness,caged up etc,its fine to pull the airbag out,but on a streetcar(and 99% of the GTR´s will be streetcars) its plain stupid. But some people need to slam their heads on a steeringwheel first,befor they believe other people


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Paddle shifts that turn with the wheel are truly flawed (well unless your in an F1 car where the wheel only turns 90 degrees left or right i suppose).

Butuz


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> For a racingcar with 6pointharness,caged up etc,its fine to pull the airbag out,but on a streetcar(and 99% of the GTR´s will be streetcars) its plain stupid. But some people need to slam their heads on a steeringwheel first,befor they believe other people


Thanks for that. I suggest that you stay away from things like motorbikes because if you think that hitting something without an airbag is bad...

None the less each to their own.

I assume that the paddles work by having one paddle for up and one paddle for down, if so having them swapping positions with the wheel could be fun.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

bonzelite said:


> That's illegal; you cannot remove the air bag systems from cars OEM setups.


Listen mate, this isn't America  

People remove their airbags in all sorts of cars in the U.K. to fit aftermarket wheels - it's their choice.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Butuz said:


> Paddle shifts that turn with the wheel are truly flawed (well unless your in an F1 car where the wheel only turns 90 degrees left or right i suppose).
> 
> Butuz


I'll be sure to tell Audi that and take back my work's '08 S-Line Audi A6.

:chuckle:


----------

